# Gender-Neutral Names?



## aardwolfsGathering (Jan 30, 2013)

I recently created an agendered Australian Shepherd character, and am having trouble picking out a name for it. I originally was going to call it Hunter, but that's a little too masculine. Does anyone have any ideas?

The reference sheet is here.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 30, 2013)

Jamie
Patch
Jacky
Harper 
Quinn


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 30, 2013)

Bob Bill Gustafson


----------



## Cross (Jan 30, 2013)

Shannon 
Cass 
Riley 
Sammie 
Jackie
Nickie


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 30, 2013)

Lane
Ash
Lauren
Lee
Alex 
Charlie
Robin
Sam


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the name "Ariel" (Heb. "lion of God", colloquial name used for the city of Jerusalem since antiquity) is a great name for either gender. It could be as feminine as the lead charcater in "The Little Mermaid" or as masculine as the former Prime Minister of Israel a country whose neighbors all want to see its citizens die.


----------



## Retro (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the name Bones. I also like these names too:

Bill
Skrillex
Raygold
Sparkles
Manbearpig
Danny Phantom
Twilight Sparkle
Purplebody Funnybutt
Claw


----------



## Validuz (Jan 31, 2013)

I love Shannon. Awesome name. 

Mmm... Gabriel? (Mostly used for males. But i know several women named that aswell.)


----------



## Symlus (Jan 31, 2013)

Kristen, or other iterations. 
Alec, or Alex.

Tbh: I'm terrible with name making and stuff- it always seems too clichÃ©. That's why my Fursona also lacks a name.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 31, 2013)

Cameron is a nice neutral name I think.


----------



## Troj (Feb 10, 2013)

How about Merle? It's usually a male name (think Merle Haggard), but it's also the name of two of the colour patterns found in Aussie shepherds (blue merle and red merle), and I think you could sell it as gender neutral.

Or, since she's purple, how about Huckleberry? (Wait, nevermind, that triggers Huckleberry Hound for me.)

Or, how about Ã‡oban (pronounced chjo-ban), which is Turkish for shepherd?

What about Skye?

I once knew a Aussie shepherd named Chaco, named for the canyon.

Don't mind me, just doing a brain dump!

When people say "gender neutral name," I immediately think of trendy baby names like Dakota, Cole, or Madison .


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 10, 2013)

germaine, stacy, max


----------



## Annex. (Feb 11, 2013)

you could try something more abstract like a concept, idea or other type of noun. i had the same problem myself and after a while, here i am as Annex


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 11, 2013)

Sam, Alex, Riley, Christian, Lee, Jamie. Just a few I picked up from work.


----------



## Tignatious (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.babynames1000.com/gender-neutral/

Also my favorite gender neutral names: Sasha, Ashe, Rowen, Alex, Danny/Dannie. I'm sure I'll think of more later, but Sasha's my favorite.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help, everyone!
I think I'm going to go with "Ã‡oban" for it.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 16, 2013)

Cabaret? Aw damn you already found a name


----------



## Troj (Feb 16, 2013)

sabakugaara8 said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone!
> I think I'm going to go with "Ã‡oban" for it.



YAY! I win the thread! In your faces! :V


----------



## Ashesnap (Feb 18, 2013)

> Tbh: I'm terrible with name making and stuff- it always seems too clichÃ©. That's why my Fursona also lacks a name.



I always thought by your username that your Sergal's (is that how you spell sergal? ^u^ name was Leviathan, or Levi for short? My bad


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 18, 2013)

Lauren Bousfield

God damnit, Brock. What the fuck where you thinking?


----------

